

Could use some help from SF startups :) - sohchy

Hi! I'm an out of state student (international student in the US really). I was here for the Lean Startup Conference.<p>I'm staying in SF for the rest of the week...  to kinda get inspired by visiting startups (by osmosis ha!).<p>Can I please stop by your shop for maybe 5-10 minutes? Promise I won't be a bother :) might ask a few silly questions and take copious notes ha!<p>Thanks much ! 
Sourabh<p>t3-sourabh@unl.edu
======
martinshen
Sure sounds good to me. Email me (email in profile)

